# the way of st james (spain)



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

http://www.spain.info/en/que-quieres/rutas/grandes-rutas/camino-santiago/ FOR INFORMATION
la mappa del "Cammino di Santiago de Compostela", fatto nel 2009 by riky.prof, on Flickr
the border in navarre
Day 11 by jskaglund, on Flickr
Luzaide / Valcarlos... by Alfredo Castillo (Tato Fredy), on Flickr
Un largo camino by Jesús P. Ponce, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Los pájaros miran un momento por los tejados y se van (Y.R.) by caminanteK, on Flickr
Pyrenees by AndyRobertsPhotos, on Flickr
Roncesvalles (Navarra) by jesus gma.es, on Flickr
Roncesvalles-Orreaga by SANTI BAÑON, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

...
Colegiata Roncesvalles by fjavieroteiza, on Flickr
Colegiata de Roncesvalles, Camino de Santiago by Rufino Lasaosa, on Flickr
Santa María de Orreaga by agiz3, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Burguete by cgeourjon, on Flickr
Burguete by anfearglas, on Flickr
Auritz by Klinne, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Aurizberri - Erroibar by A.M. Goñi, on Flickr
Espinal by florispan, on Flickr
Casas de Aurizberri/Espinal by miguel cortes, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Hacia el Alto de Mezquíriz - Camino de Santiago by Rufino Lasaosa, on Flickr
BISKARRET-PEREGRINOS by Carlos Octavio Uranga, on Flickr
Erro by Asun Idoate, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

OLLOKI - Navarra. by canduela, on Flickr
Iglesia de San Adrián, Olloki by Rufino Lasaosa, on Flickr
"Puente de la rabia" sobre el río Arga (Zubiri, Navarra) by Alberto click, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Urdaitz-Urdaniz (Esteribar) by aitetxi, on Flickr
Camino de Santiago Act II by Alex Bikfalvi, on Flickr
Larrasoaña by FreeCat, on Flickr
Larrasoaña, Navarra by Rufino Lasaosa, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Zuriain by fgoni, on Flickr
P1160531 alt by sakuraism, on Flickr
Zabaldika (Esteribar) by aitetxi, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

pamplona
Reflejos by Iruneluna, on Flickr
Pamplona by Plate 銀色匠, on Flickr
Portal de Francia by Enrique Garcia Polo, on Flickr
Caballo Blanco by fran_hi, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Pamplona, Pampelune, Navarra, Spain 14 Calle del Carmen by paspog, on Flickr
Catedral de Pamplona by "Waky", on Flickr
Catedral de Pamplona by Rufino Lasaosa, on Flickr
Catedral de Pamplona by Monestirs Puntcat, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Ayuntamiento de Pamplona (Iruñeko Udala). Navarra by Abariltur, on Flickr
Iglesia de San Saturnino by JJmenendez, on Flickr
Noble House of the Ezpeleta Family, Pamplona (Large) by [email protected], on Flickr
Iglesia de San Lorenzo, Pamplona by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Ciudadela. by César Marrodán, on Flickr
Camino de Santiago - Universidad de Navarra by Universidad de Navarra, on Flickr
Zizur menor by eitb.eus, on Flickr
camino santiago 2011 roncesvalles - logroño PANORAMICA alto del perdon by el tio cachi2, on Flickr
Zariquiegui Church by anfearglas, on Flickr
Zariquiegui ( Explore ) by " Amadeo ", on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Uterga by eitb.eus, on Flickr
Uterga - Izarbeibarra by A.M. Goñi, on Flickr
CIMG1473 by IanHaskins, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Saint Mary of Eunate by Martin M. Miles, on Flickr
OBANOS. PUERTA DE OBANOS (2) by bacasr, on Flickr
Obanos by Asun Idoate, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Camino de Santiago (Santa María de Eunate) by dleiva, on Flickr
Eunate by pgaros, on Flickr
Eunate by Roberto Cacho, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

the aragonese way from somport to obanos
Somport Camino Santiago Aragón by blogsergio, on Flickr








Somport by Emilio A. Pacios, on Flickr
Aragón Somport by blogsergio, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Valle de Canfranc by DVieytes, on Flickr
Sin Palabras by C.Olmos, on Flickr
Puente de la Inmaculada 2012. Estacion Internacional de Canfranc. Huesca. by oscarpuigdevall, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Valle del Aragón (Villanúa) by jemonbe, on Flickr
Villanúa by Ana y Paco Sancho, on Flickr
Calle Mayor Villanúa by Alberto Montiel Rey, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Castiello de Jaca. Camino de Santiago. Camino aragonés. 2a etapa. by Yishac - Isaac Alvarez i Brugada, on Flickr
Castiello de Jaca by José Angel Pérez, on Flickr
Tren turístico Canfranero en Castiello de Jaca by javier-lopez, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Sansol, Navarra by Rufino Lasaosa, on Flickr
SANSOL by Patxi Olite, on Flickr
Sansol, Navarra by Rufino Lasaosa, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Torres del Rio by Margaret Meredith 09, on Flickr
Torres del Rio - Iglesia del Santo Sepulcro by Martin M. Miles, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

....


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

and the last town in navarre.. viana
VIANA ( Navarra ) Camí francés. by Lluís Bahí., on Flickr
Viana. NAVARRA by Germán Yanes, on Flickr
Viana, Navarra, Spain 58 by paspog, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Iglesia de San Pedro (Viana) by eitb.eus, on Flickr

Ayuntamiento - Plaza de los Fueros, Viana by twiga_swala, on Flickr
Muralla. Viana by ArtOfNois, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

logroño
Puente de Piedra - Logroño by Txantxiku, on Flickr
La aguja de Palacio by noelia192, on Flickr
Concatedral de Santa María de la Redonda, Logroño (E) by Panoramyx, on Flickr
Balcones de Logroño. by margabel2010, on Flickr
Casa de Espartero.Logroño 16-3-08 by charobodega47, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Iglesia Parroquial Santiago el Real, Logroño by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr
Iglesia de San Bartolome, Logroño by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr
Fuente de Santiago by Fernatura, on Flickr
PUERTA DEL REVELLIN.LOGROÑO by charobodega47, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Camino de Santiago by Trail to Peak, on Flickr
kb Navarrete , La Rioja (7) by calafellvalo, on Flickr
Navarrete by José María Gallardo, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Ventosa by Paco_Chuck, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

najera
Monasterio de Santa María la Real by TerePedro, on Flickr
Iglesia del Mº Sta Maria la Real ( Najera Logroño ) by galileo1657, on Flickr
Nájera 3 (P3280239_P3280245-7 images_2_1280) by dr_cooke, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Azofra vista panorámica by Devaneos.com, on Flickr
lc Azofra , La Rioja by calafellvalo, on Flickr
Azofra , Camino de Santiago by calafellvalo, on Flickr
Ciruena by sayulily, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Hervias by rahego, on Flickr

santo domingo de la calzada
P3300655 by agustinvm, on Flickr
Santo Domingo de la Calzada - Plaza by jevibo, on Flickr
Plaza del Santo. Santo Domingo de la Calzada (La Rioja) by Abariltur, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Bóveda de la Catedral de Santo Domingo de la Calzada (La Rioja) (Explore Jan 2, 2013 #277) by Abariltur, on Flickr
SANTO DOMINGO DE LA CALZADA. CALLE MAYOR. CASA DE LORENZO DE TEJADA. by bacasr, on Flickr
Convento de San Francisco (Santo Domingo de la Calzada) by Raúl Cuevas Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

and the last village in la rioja . grañon
grañon by pukito79, on Flickr
Granon church and the park by henribergius, on Flickr
9a tappa - Grañón, la Iglesia de S. Juan Bautista con, annesso, l'albergue parroquial, 30 giugno 2009 by riky.prof, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

10a tappa - eccoci all'ingresso del piccolo borgo di Redecilla del Camino, qui inizia la grande regione Castilla y León, essa ha 9 province, il "Camino" ne attraversa tre: nell'ordine, quella di Burgos, quella di Palencia e infine León, 1 luglio 2009 by riky.prof, on Flickr
Redecilla del Camino (4) by calafellvalo, on Flickr
mb Redecilla del Camino La Rioja (7) by calafellvalo, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Viloria de Rioja by miguel cortes, on Flickr
IMG_1666 by yXeLLe [email protected]~, on Flickr
Viloria de Rioja by miguel cortes, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Camino De Santiago by Lahnet, on Flickr
Belorado by qiero esos ojos azules, on Flickr
Belorado (2) by calafellvalo, on Flickr
Belorado (3) by calafellvalo, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

20130904 09 101 Jakobus Tosantos Eremitage Unsere liebe Frau vom Felsen Glocken Kirche by pilger.berndhubert, on Flickr
Ermita de San Roque - Villambistia by clive sax, on Flickr
P1010163 alt by sakuraism, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

SAN JUAN DE ORTEGA .- Burgos. by canduela, on Flickr
Iglesia - Sepulcro románico by albTotxo, on Flickr
Monestir de San Juan de Ortega by Monestirs Puntcat, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

SAN JUAN DE ORTEGA - BURGOS. by canduela, on Flickr
Iglesia - Cabecera by albTotxo, on Flickr
Arrivando ad Atapuerca (+1K views!!!) by El Peregrino, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

100_0339 by mig77angel, on Flickr
Catedral Astorga by alvaropalacios74, on Flickr
Santuário de Nossa Senhora de Fátima by VRfoto, on Flickr
Otros_Monumentos-Astorga-Hospital_de_San_Juan_Bautista by miguel_rodrih, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

....
Iglesia de San Bartolomé en Astorga_MG_6181 by cmramirezl, on Flickr
San Francisco. Astorga by Monestirs Puntcat, on Flickr
iglesia de santa marta. astorga by juanjolostium, on Flickr
21 0058 Astorga-Convento de Sancti Spiritus by Jotes1959, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

0058-VALDEVIEJAS (Leon) by -MARCO POLO-OFFeutschland, on Flickr
Valdeviejas - Ermita del Ecce **** by miguel cortes, on Flickr
Murias de Rechivaldo (3) by calafellvalo, on Flickr
MURIAS DE RECHIVALDO (Leon) by -MARCO POLO-OFFeutschland, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Castrillo de los Polvazares 
Entrada Castrillo de los Polvazares by Delaos, on Flickr
Castrillo de los Polvazares by SBA73, on Flickr
Iglesia de Castrillo de los Polvazares by olivertsfotos, on Flickr
Castrillo de los Polvazares, Castilla y Leon. España. by RAYPORRES, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Santa Catalina de Somoza (2) by calafellvalo, on Flickr
church in El Ganso by ratzelchen78, on Flickr
Rabanal del Camino by Margaret Meredith 09, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Foncebadón by compostelavirtual.com, on Flickr
Manjarin by Mangou, on Flickr
Hacia El Acebo, León by Rufino Lasaosa, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Riego de Ambros by notafalerni, on Flickr
Molinaseca by raktargy, on Flickr
Molinaseca. by benitojuncal, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

arriving in ponferrada
Ponferrada Panoramica by Yosanties, on Flickr
Puente Mascarón, Ponferrada by Ra Ovalle, on Flickr
Castillo templario de Ponferrada by paula_gm, on Flickr
Castillo Templario by cabite30, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

....
Caminando por El Bierzo - Ponferrada by Mundo Desconcertante, on Flickr
Plaza Mayor de Ponferrada by Rubén Hoya, on Flickr
Catedral de Ponferrada by SiF Xixona, on Flickr
Ponferrada - 25-01-2013 by DNS Fotografía (www.dnsfotografia.com), on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

leaving ponferrada...
Compostilla, León by Rufino Lasaosa, on Flickr
Way through the vineyards at Camponaraya by ratzelchen78, on Flickr
Cacabelos by Efrén Sánchez, on Flickr
Cacabelos by Efrén Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

....
Cacabelos by Efrén Sánchez, on Flickr
Cacabelos by Rosa y Rafa, on Flickr
Iglesia de San Martín de Tours de Pieros by FreeCat, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Villafranca del bierzo
IMG_2661 by yXeLLe [email protected]~, on Flickr
Villafranca_del_Bierzo by Posada Las Doñas del Portazgo, on Flickr
El Bierzo. by fotocalvito, on Flickr
Calle del agua - Vista general 2 by albTotxo, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

....
El Bierzo. by fotocalvito, on Flickr
VILLAFRANCA DEL BIERZO - León. by canduela, on Flickr
Igresia de San Francisco (Villafranca del Bierzo) by manuelfouce, on Flickr
VILLAFRANCA DEL BIERZO - León. by canduela, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

....
Convento de San Nicolás - Interior de la iglesia by albTotxo, on Flickr
Palacio de Arganza (Villafranca del Bierzo) by Elena__bcn8, on Flickr
Convento de la Anunciada - Fachada by albTotxo, on Flickr
Villafranca del Bierzo by _guu_, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Pereje3 by brainstorm750, on Flickr
IGLESIA DE SAN NICOLAS EN TRABADELO by Gon.photo, on Flickr
La Portela de Valcarce by miguel cortes, on Flickr
Ambasmestas by miguel cortes, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Santiago - 22th day - Vega de Valcarce to O Cebreiro - Depois de LaFaba by Caminhante, on Flickr
reaching galicia , at last !!!
St. James' Way, Galicia! - Camino de Santiago, ¡Galicia! by ipomar47, on Flickr
o cebreiro
O Cebreiro by carlos coruña, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

....
Camino de Santiago by Txantxiku, on Flickr
O Cebreiro ( Lugo ) (18) by calafellvalo, on Flickr
24a tappa - O Cebreiro, le tipiche "casas de piedra y pallozas"; inoltre, questo insediamento è famoso per le sue antichissime origini celtiche, come tutta la zona circostante, 15 luglio 2009 by riky.prof, on Flickr
O Cebreiro by Morail, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

° by hoppi polla, on Flickr
390-PAISAJE GALLEGO -ALTO DO POIO (Lugo) by -MARCO POLO-OFFeutschland, on Flickr
Ermita de Biduedo by miguel cortes, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

triacastela 1 by josemalvarezalvarez, on Flickr
530-MONASTERIO DE SAMOS (Lugo) by -MARCO POLO-OFFeutschland, on Flickr
Monestir de Samos (Lugo) by Monestirs Puntcat, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

....
Monasterio de San Xulián de Samos by FreeCat, on Flickr
Día 2 - Real Monasterio de San Julián de Samos by J.S.C., on Flickr
Samos by Margaret Meredith 09, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Sarria
Día 2 - Sarria by J.S.C., on Flickr
Sarria by atypicah, on Flickr
Sarria by qiero esos ojos azules, on Flickr
Día 2 - Sarria - Iglesia de San Salvador by J.S.C., on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

CAMINO DE SANTIAGO. IGLESIA DE SANTIAGO EN BARBADELO by bacasr, on Flickr
Església de Santa Maria-Ferreiros-Lugo by slegnama, on Flickr
Mercadoiro by miguel cortes, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

portomarin
Vista de Portomarín by Miguel Vicente Martínez Juan, on Flickr
ultimo esfuerzo y Portomarín by chejoma, on Flickr
Portomarín by FreeCat, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

...
Portomarín by FreeCat, on Flickr
Portomarin -Calle Major- by ferrania, on Flickr
Portomarín by Galician Route, on Flickr


----------



## Aranou (Apr 29, 2009)

Such a fantastic thread and a very good work done!
Thank you very much!


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

20130920 24 310 Jakobus Gonzar Kirche Turm Glocke by pilger.berndhubert, on Flickr
Iglesia de Santa María de Castromaior by FreeCat, on Flickr
Ventas de Narón by miguel cortes, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Camino Francés. Monterroso - Ligonde by Xacobeo - Camino de Santiago, on Flickr
Santiago - 25th day - Ventas de Narrón to Mélide - Iglesia de Avenostre by Caminhante, on Flickr
Castillo de Pambre by Drí@de, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Apr 17, 2012 Camino de Santiago Tour #frescotours by Fresco Tours, on Flickr
Día 5 - Santa María do Leboreiro by J.S.C., on Flickr
Puente románico sobre el río Furelos by Drí@de, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Igrexa de Santa María de Melide by amaianos, on Flickr
Iglesia en Melide by idhil77, on Flickr
DSC_5983_1 by abetobravo, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Pazo de Santa María (Arzúa).- by ancama_99(toni), on Flickr
Arzúa by Paul Hagon, on Flickr
Camino de Santiago: Etapa de Arzúa a O Pedrouzo by Jexweber.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

and finally , we reached santiago de compostela
Gloriosa vista desde el Monte do Gozo by angelpilger, on Flickr
Panoramica de la catedral de Compostela by cubamagica, on Flickr
Rúa de San Pedro, Santiago de Compostela (Galiza) by Yggdrassil, on Flickr
SANTIAGO DE COMPOSTELA, Galicia, Santo Domingo de Bonaval by Josercid, on Flickr
Porta do Camiño, Santiago de Compostela by Trevor.Huxham, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

....
Capilla de las animas Santiago de Compostela by SiF Xixona, on Flickr
Santiago de Compostela by juanjofotos, on Flickr
Santiago de Compostela - Plaza das Praterías by Richard Morais, on Flickr
Gate to Santiago by Carlos Gotay Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

....
Praza do Obradoiro, Santiago de Compostela, A Coruña (Galicia) by adfinem (Ray), on Flickr
Catedral de Santiago de Compostela, A Coruña (Galicia) by adfinem (Ray), on Flickr
Pórtico de la Gloria- Catedral de Santiago by Xacobeo - Camino de Santiago, on Flickr
Catedral de Santiago de Compostela by J-Fish, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

and the way is over


----------

